# A room of my own.



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

That wall of glass thing didn't work out to good so I had to zap it. Other than the wall I have a room I let Paula think she can regulate to one room so I try to put as much in it as I can.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

Some S.C. Bottles


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

Let's see how this looks


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

This is what I stared collecting [tags] a long time ago. They don't stand up well in a house fire so I hard to start over.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

Another shot going to another level. A two story five level house is not what thought it was going to be


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 11, 2007)

S.C. and a few N.C. bottles. Syrup can and miss.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 11, 2007)

An absolutely Amazing display.  Thanks for making me jealous.....wanting to make more money to have a room like that ...and getting me in trouble for talking about such a bottle room with the "Lady of the House"[][]
 Madpaddla


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2007)

Great looking collection.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul


----------



## otgb (Dec 11, 2007)

nice job i like how you made it look old the bricks are a nice touch
 tim


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 11, 2007)

That is a great room.  Nice bottles too!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2007)

You are truly a collector of many facets. Pat, You are my hero for the day.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice, Pat. Great job on everything in there. ~Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 10, 2008)

A belated "Thank  you all" I had done forgot about this. The bricks were out of my GG grand fathers house. In fact the whole  interior is built out of salvaged wood. Well 90%. Been on it for 10 yr now and just about done. When I get finnished I'll post my house. Not another one like it. FL Wright has nothing on me. Done it all myself. That means no rent or payments. Go to work? Why? My place is paid for. Paula wants it finnished by Mar. 28. I hate scedules. At my house there's no clocks[save one and it's Paulas so she can go to work] calenders or watches. I'll try that wall later.Again thanks Pat


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 10, 2008)

hi pat,  a really beautiful display and collection.  good luck with your compleation.   rhona


----------

